
The hero of ‘The Lost City of Z’ was no hero - panarky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/04/12/the-hero-of-the-lost-city-of-z-was-no-hero/
======
linuxkerneldev
We must give credit to Hollywood for making us look like saviors throughout
the world. I was amazed that an educated Vietnamese engineer actually thought
Rambo was based on a real life story. I didn't have the heart to tell him
about the My Lai massacre so I just smiled and let it pass. But I regret it
because I feel that once that engineer and perhaps even the rest of the world
learn the reality of history, they may hate us more because we tried to push
this savior facade. I fear the blowback that I'm pretty sure will eventually
come.

~~~
JackFr
I'm sure your engineer friend appreciates your patronizing condescension.

I assure you as an American, there is little chance you know more about
Vietnamese history than he does.

~~~
IIAOPSW
>I assure you as an American, there is little chance you know more about
Vietnamese history than he does.

I'm sure your [fellow internet commentator] appreciates your patronizing
condescension.

------
bigtimeidiot
I hadn't even heard of Fawcett before I read _Lost City of Z_ , which was a
highly recommended book. Personally I thought the book was only 'okay', that
the heroics felt...exaggerated? Now I guess I know why.

------
bitwize
Wowsers, this guy sounds like Gilderoy Lockhart.

